# Profibus DP Störungen auf Leitung



## maccap (22 September 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben unsere Anlagen mit Profibus-DP als Feldbus ausgerüstet. Dabei werden die FUs, eine dez. Peripherie ET-200, ein Panel, ein Schreiber und ein Brennerautomat über Bus an die SPS gekoppelt. Wir hatten früher enorme Probleme den Bus stabil zu bekommen, dh Ausfälle im 100-500ms Bereich zu verhindern. Erst durch massive EMV-Maßnahmen, Erden des Schirms am Schrankeingang, Verlegung der Busleitung mit mind. 200mm Abstand zu Powerleitungen usw haben wir das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Der Zündtrafo (7kV) schoß auch regelmäßig den Bus ab, bis wir eine spezielle Ausführung bekommen haben und der Brenner großzügig geerdet wurde.
Nun haben wir bei einer Anlage trotzdem noch das Problem, das solche "Wischer" auf dem Bus unsere Anlage rauswerfen, genauer die Teilnehmer am Bus. Trotz all dieser Maßnahmen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Ausfälle im 100-500ms Bereich zu puffern bzw. zu überbrücken, ohne dass beispielsweise mein FU aussteigt?


----------



## maxpapa (22 September 2008)

wir hatten bei einer anlage ähnliche massive probleme
da wurden zeitgleich mehrere bremsen und magnetventile angesteuert.

wir haben varistoren eingebaut und die bremsen/ventile über 3W-widerstände "vorgespannt" .
desweiteren haben wir einen trenntrafo mit nachgeschalteten siebgliedern in die 220V-steuerspg. gesetzt.

seitdem haben wir ruhe

gruß maxpapa


----------



## Deltal (22 September 2008)

Also ich würde auch weiter nach dem Fehler suchen, und da kein "work-around" reinbasteln. .. naja sagt sich ziemlich leicht, ich kenne das wenn man schon wochenlang Fehler sucht.. irgendwann wird man einfach Blind.

Schon mal daran gedacht die Buskabel durch LWL zu ersetzen? 
Repeater als galv- Trennung zwischen Maschinen? Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit heruntersetzen?


----------



## ChristianRa (22 September 2008)

Moin,

wie schnell ist denn der Bus? 
Kann er vielleicht etwas in der Geschwindigkeit reduziert werden ?

Ich würde mal eine Busteilnehmermessung machen wenn möglich.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maccap (22 September 2008)

Danke erstmal für die Reihe an Tipps.
Ich hatte an eine Lösung auf Paramterierebene gedacht. Wir fahren 1,5MBit/s.


----------

